# Der Hobbit: Neues Behind the Scenes-Video zur Tolkien-Verfilmung



## MaxFalkenstern (24. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Neues Behind the Scenes-Video zur Tolkien-Verfilmung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Neues Behind the Scenes-Video zur Tolkien-Verfilmung


----------



## B4llY (24. Juli 2012)

einfach nur genial ...ich freu mich schon richtig auf den Film.


----------



## McDrake (24. Juli 2012)

Sind immer ganz tolle Videos vom Dreh.

Videos - The Hobbit Blog | The Hobbit Blog


----------



## Wamboland (24. Juli 2012)

Jup. Da bekommt man echt einen super Einblick in die Arbeit die dahinter steckt - und ich freue mich wie bekloppt auf den ersten Film. Wobei ... danach heißt es dann ja wieder warten


----------



## McDrake (24. Juli 2012)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Jup. Da bekommt man echt einen super Einblick in die Arbeit die dahinter steckt - und ich freue mich wie bekloppt auf den ersten Film. Wobei ... danach heißt es dann ja wieder warten


Bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so sicher, was die Filme betrifft.
Ich hoffe, dass nicht zu viel Slapstick und Klamauk drin ist.
Wobei man auch ab und zu ein paar dunkle Szenen gesehen hat.
Meine Angst kommt wahrscheinlich von den ganzen "Hinter den Kulissen"-Blogs. Denn da scheint meist gute Stimmung zu herrschen. Aber das war je bei der HdR-Trilogie nicht anders und die hat mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## TobiasHome (25. Juli 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so sicher, was die Filme betrifft.
> Ich hoffe, dass nicht zu viel Slapstick und Klamauk drin ist.
> Wobei man auch ab und zu ein paar dunkle Szenen gesehen hat.
> Meine Angst kommt wahrscheinlich von den ganzen "Hinter den Kulissen"-Blogs. Denn da scheint meist gute Stimmung zu herrschen. Aber das war je bei der HdR-Trilogie nicht anders und die hat mir sehr gefallen.


 
Eben. Was die Schauspieler während des Drehs machen und überhaupt wie das Drehbuch gestaltet ist, hat ja eigentlich wenig damit zu tun, was sich hinter den Kulissen abspielt


----------



## MICHI123 (26. Juli 2012)

Peter Jackson hat einfach ein so super geiles Auftreten. Voll locker irgendwie, als interessiert's ihn nicht wie seine Klamotten aussehen  Was es ihn bei seinem genialem Talent und Erfolgen auch nicht braucht 

 selbst die kostenlosen youtube  Making Ofs sind besser produziert und geschnitten als so mancher Kinofilm  
Wobei, bei 3:06 im video, da ist in Shutter Island ähnlich "gut" gekeyt worden 

Der Aufwand der da betrieben wird ist echt unglaublich. Vorallem in den ersten Making Ofs wo sie die Gerätschaften präsentieren... rücken die da mit gefühlt 9999999 Trucks aus voll mit Equipment. Mensch, von ein so einer Kamera könnt' man sich ein schönes Haus kaufen  Interessant auch, dass selbst Pfeile und Schwerter die in den Händen gehalten werden, erst eingefügt werden (siehe Legolas...) Ich wüsste gerne mit was die einen solchen Film schneiden nachher, oder ob die da eigene Software entwickelt haben über die Jahre...
Haha wie geil, hat der Zeichner da ne ganze Schale voller aufgebrauchter Bleistiftsenden


----------



## Enisra (26. Juli 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne mit was die einen solchen Film schneiden nachher, oder ob die da eigene Software entwickelt haben über die Jahre...
> Haha wie geil, hat der Zeichner da ne ganze Schale voller aufgebrauchter Bleistiftsenden


 
hm, Weta hat zumindest für die Animation der Massenschlachten eine eigene Software geschrieben, wobei ich glaube da wirds irgendeine Middlewar für geben


----------



## MICHI123 (26. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm, Weta hat zumindest für die Animation der Massenschlachten eine eigene Software geschrieben, wobei ich glaube da wirds irgendeine Middlewar für geben


Interessiert mich irgendwie voll, wenn Adobe oder Apple (wobei ich Final Cut hasse wie die Pest dieses ****** **** ********** *********) schon recht teure Videoschnittprogramme rausbringen... oder AVID seh' ich grade, auch teure Späße dabei   aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Film wie der Hobbit mit einem Programm wie Premiere oder Final Cut geschnitten wird... zumal die ja in 48fps mit 5k pixel Auflösung drehen... ist mir eh ein Rätsel was die da für PCs haben müssen, bzw. Notebooks am Set, um mit solchen Datenmengen einigermaßen Arbeiten zu können. Wobei ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass Warner Brothers eigen angefertigte Systeme haben, und dann auch Systeme und eigene Software die ausschließlich auf den Videoschnitt optimiert sind...


----------

